# Stones coming back in stock very soon



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2019)

For those of you who are waiting, almost all of the stones we carry have arrived here at our store, so they will be listed back in stock as we are able to inspect and receive them. Some are already back in stock (the diamond flattening plates and 1k/6k gesshin combo stone... the 2k is next up, at which point we will make more of the stone sets). Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## Suhail Karimi (Sep 1, 2019)

any way to grab one of those gesshin 15k?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2019)

Suhail Karimi said:


> any way to grab one of those gesshin 15k?



Sadly , we do not have those available at this point in time


----------



## Suhail Karimi (Sep 1, 2019)

If there's a waitlist i can get on to get one eventually that would be awesome


----------



## JBroida (Sep 1, 2019)

Suhail Karimi said:


> If there's a waitlist i can get on to get one eventually that would be awesome



Shoot me an email about this and I can explain in a little bit more depth then I would like to do on the forums


----------

